

Show HN: Essential Dynamic DNS - slimdns
http://www.slimdns.com

======
mike-cardwell
Err. I accidentally took www.slimdns.com. Perhaps people should visit
[http://slimdns.com/](http://slimdns.com/) instead of
[http://www.slimdns.com/](http://www.slimdns.com/) for now as that's now
pointing at 127.0.0.1

[edit] Sent them a tweat to advise.

Note to other people: Always consider how people are going to abuse your
service before you make it public. God knows how they never thought this would
happen, it was the first though that came into my head when I saw their
webpage.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Fixed:
[https://twitter.com/slimdns/status/511862890832211968](https://twitter.com/slimdns/status/511862890832211968)

~~~
slimdns
Hours spent doing lot of controls and fallen into a stupid one. Lessons
learned.

Danny

------
stevekemp
Looks nice.

I've written something similar, which just uses curl (and no secret) rather
than the DynaDNS-like system you have:

[http://dhcp.io/](http://dhcp.io/)

You seem to benefit from the use of different record types, and the short TTL
(10 seconds? Nice). I benefit from simplicity and IPv6 support, although at a
cost of not supporting MX, etc, because I judged the support and abuse
potential to be too high.

------
known
[https://api.slimdns.com/update?hostname=www.google.com&secre...](https://api.slimdns.com/update?hostname=www.google.com&secret=aWYgKHN0cmxlbigkUm)

Invalid domain in hostname parameter

~~~
stevekemp
Hostnames must be beneath the existing zone, so you'd want to use:

    
    
         hostname=www.google.com.slimdns.com
    

Of course that isn't what you were trying to do ..

